# Diagrama electronico de un servomecanismo (Motor DC ojala)



## Patricio (May 31, 2006)

He buscado en libros, internet, etc.. y aun no e logrado encontrar el circuito electronico de un servomotor, no necesito controlar el servomotor, necesito hacer de un motor DC un servomotor . Tengo entendido que lleva unos integrados, potenciometro, etc... ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?. Gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 1, 2006)

¿Conoces lo que es un amplificador diferencial?, es probable que lo encuentres como restador analògico también.
Necesitas uno de éstos, en una de las entradas metràs tu voltaje de control y por el otro el voltaje relacionado con la posiciòn de tu servo.


----------



## Patricio (Jun 1, 2006)

Gracias, vere lo q encuentro.....


----------

